# IPOD TOUCH ET AIRPORT



## MIKWA (28 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

Je cherche a savoir si on peut en wifi renvoyer le signal sonore d'un ipod touch sur une borne airport express connectée par cable a mon ampli comme je le fait déja avec mon mac sur itunes ?


----------



## Trudo (1 Octobre 2008)

Question similaire:

Est-ce que le iPod Touch peut streamer sa musique en numérique vers une borne Airport Express comme peut le faire un Mac ? Ça le transformerait potentiellement en appareil hi-fi. Mon iMac est aussi un serveur de musique mais le top serait d'utiliser directement le Touch pour envoyer ma musique vers la chaine stéréo. Reste le problème de la capacité de stockage limitée. En plus j'ai pris seulement un 8 gig car je n'avais pas pensé à cette possibilité si possiblité il y a.


----------



## nicolasf (1 Octobre 2008)

Si je comprends bien vos questions, vous voulez faire d'un iPod Touch un serveur wifi. Ça n'est pas possible sans jailbreaker, mais même après jailbreak, je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit possible.


----------



## CBi (2 Octobre 2008)

Il est possible d'utiliser le Touch comme "contrôleur" de iTunes avec une solution comme Signal ou comme Remote, ce qui me semble être la solution idéale au problème proposé =
   - contrôle par iPod Touch
   - musique stockée sur l'ordinateur
   - diffusion vers Airport


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2008)

Rogue Amoeba avait en projet de développer une version pour iPhone/iPOD Touch de leur utilitaire AirFoil (qui sur MacOS X ou Windows permet de diffuser en WiFi sur borne Airport Express ou sur une autre ordinateur, toute source sonore de l'ordi, y compris le son d'une video en maintenant la synchro son/image)

Seul problème, il leur faudrait obtenir l'agrément d'Apple pour être accepté comme société autorisée à developper des applications iPhone (pour l'instant ils en ont fait la demande, mais elle a étét rejetée par Apple). Ensuite, si ils passent cette étape, il leur faudra que leur verison iPhone d'Airfoil soit validée par Apple pour être diffusée sur l'apStore (c'est pas gagné non plus)


----------



## nicolasf (2 Octobre 2008)

Je ne vois pas comment une application de ce type pourrait passer. Il me semble qu'il est interdit aux développeurs d'avoir accès aux données de lecture, non ? Dans ce cas, je ne vois pas comment une telle application pourrait fonctionner, d'autant qu'elle ne peut rester en tâche de fond...


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2008)

Ca suppose effectivement d'accéder aux couches basses du système et de "patcher" le système... ce qu'Apple ne laissera pas faire d'ici longtemps.

A moins qu'Apple négocie avec Rogue Amoeba le rachat de leurs utilitaires (à noter que sur Mac, AirFoil permet de visualiser une video avec le son diffusé sur chaine HiFi avec synchro image/son... ce que ni iTunes, ni le lecteur DVD, ni  FrontRow d'Apple ne savent faire....)


----------



## nicolasf (2 Octobre 2008)

Oui, en l'état actuel des choses, seule une solution native et développée par Apple serait envisageable...


----------



## i-max (25 Octobre 2008)

Si je ne me trompe sur l'ipod touch il y a itunes qui avec airtunes permet de diffuser la musique sur 1 ou plusieurs airport express ... 
Bien sûre, contrairement à airfoil, cette solution se limite à itunes mais c'est déjà pas mal.


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2008)

non, la version d'iTunes sur iPOD Touch ou iPhone ne permet pas de diffuser via AirTunes...


----------

